# Fantasy



## JBarnz

My fav fantasy books are;

    Chronicles of Narnia, Lord of the Rings Trilogy, Silmarillion, I guess Harry Potter, and I really enjoy Jane Yolen's books. as well as Artemis Fowl and Eragon

What are your favorites


----------



## waylander

Any book from David Gemmell. Best heroic fantasy I have ever read.


----------



## kintaris

For the love of God would someone read Mortal Engines????? It's my favourite book and major inspiration.

Apart from that i like His Dark Materials and Magician by Raymond E. Feist. Robert Jordan is OK but far too long - the first book inspired me, the rest bored me. 

I love the Artemis Fowl books, but Eoin Colfer's The Supernaturalist is my favourite - is that available in America? Im not sure...

I'm a big fan of the comic fantasy of Terry Pratchett and Tom Holt's The Portable Door too.

Eragon by Christopher Paolini's not bad either...

I quite often find, even as a 17 year old, that the fantasy written for young teenagers is often more engrossing and original than the old-timer's stuff (although Harry Potter is rubbish, in my opinion  :shock: )

If you like Artemis Fowl and that, then I'd suggest you look less in the 'Fantasy' sections and more in the 'Young Adult' sections.

kintaris


----------



## Talia_Brie

waylander said:
			
		

> Any book from David Gemmell. Best heroic fantasy I have ever read.



From someone named 'Waylander', that makes perfect sense.

I will continue the campaign for the recognition of Steven Erikson. Along with George R R Martin I think Erikson is about the best fantasy writer around at the moment.

Feist has really dropped off over his last few books. The quality just isn't there anymore, though I liked Magician.

John Marco is also pretty good.


----------



## kintaris

Talia_Brie said:
			
		

> Feist has really dropped off over his last few books. The quality just isn't there anymore, though I liked Magician.



i agree, i only really liked Magician. I often find there's only so much of that kind of storyline i can take, which is why i look for original ideas like those found in _Artemis_ and _His Dark Materials_.

kintaris


----------



## MiloDaePesdan

Heh - high fantasy. *throws raspberries* I prefer mine with weird twists; take Rick Cook, who's written The Wiz Biz. It's about a hacker/geek William Zumwalt who gets pulled into another universe in the middle of a war between wizards.


----------



## waylander

Talia_Brie said:
			
		

> waylander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any book from David Gemmell. Best heroic fantasy I have ever read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From someone named 'Waylander', that makes perfect sense.
Click to expand...


First thought was to use 'Druss' , but after checking the mirror, I chose Waylander. I just don't like axes   :wink:


----------



## Manx

A series called 'Thraxas' by Martin Scott. And the Gormenghast trilogy by Mervyn Peake.


----------



## XandrilZaax

My favs: Lord of the Rings, the Silmarillion, The Hobbit, The Chronicles of Narnia, and Artemis Fowl of course.  :thumbl:


----------



## Kane

I'm reading "The Devil's Armor" by John Marco, just finished with the "Eye of God", before that.  The stories aren't terrible, although the author seems confused as to the proper use of a comma.  Not to mention the number of people in the different armies doesn't seem to accurately represent the way he describes the different nations.  An army of two thousand doesn't seem like it would be the dominant force of a medieval time period.


----------



## blademasterzzz

> I quite often find, even as a 17 year old, that the fantasy written for young teenagers is often more engrossing and original than the old-timer's stuff (although Harry Potter is rubbish, in my opinion



Eragon..? Original? What have you been sniffing?  :shock: 

To be honest, it's an excellent guide for what things NOT TO DO in terms of plotting and charactering. 

I'm seventeen, I'm determined to prove that 17-year-olds can write fantasy without copying it from different books into one. 

He basically copied things out of Eddings and Tolkien in terms of world and magic. That's why I hate when people think "fantasy has to have elves, dwarfs, and some form of magic". It DOESN'T. 

Actually, when I told my grandfather I was writing fantasy, he asked: 
"Something to do with these pokemon things?" 





Oh, and as for good books - Pullman is excellent. Fowl is pretty fun, of course.


----------



## Achilles

Lord of the Rings and the Choronicles of Narnia. I don't read much fantasy, just the classics.


----------



## JBarnz

Everyone keeps talking pullman and His Dark Materials but i really just couldn't get into it. I don't know why, I've tried twice but I couldn't get halfway through the first book, and very seldom do I leave a book unfinished.

  I don't know, hey maybe I'll get it the third time around.


----------



## kintaris

blademasterzzz said:
			
		

> Eragon..? Original? What have you been sniffing?



sorry, i didnt put that in a very good order, did i?

I meant Tom Holt and Philip Pullman were original. You're right, Eragon isn't - but its ok if you don't want something too taxing to read.

kintaris


----------



## Beardedtroll

My personal favorites when it comes to fantasy:

*Glen Cook*, especially his first six Black Company books (gritty and muddy epic fantasy) but also his Garret books (Film Noir detective meet fantasy city). 

*Steven Brust*, particularly his homage to the Three Musketeers (the series of books starting with "The Phoenix Guards") and, in a class of its own, "To Reign in Hell."

*C. J. Cherry*, whose Morgaine books is some of the finest romantic fantasy in existence.

*Fritz Leiber*, the father of Sword and Sorcery.

*China Mieville*, a fresh new take on fantasy; far from the overused vanilla fantasy of "dwarfs and elves in medieval western Europe." 

*Neil Gaiman*, of course. "Neverwhere" should be required reading for any fantasy enthusiast ("fantasist"? "fantasthiast"?)

(Edited to fix tags.)


----------



## bmroyer

The Merlin Epic, aka The Lost Years of Merlin, by T. A. Barron
www.tabarron.com


----------



## XandrilZaax

I had forgotten about those books! They are very good as well!


----------



## Talia_Brie

Beardedtroll said:
			
		

> *China Mieville*, a fresh new take on fantasy; far from the overused vanilla fantasy of "dwarfs and elves in medieval western Europe."



I read The Scar because some people here were raving about China, and I was thoroughly disappointed.


----------



## geminye

hey, 

i have a hard time getting into 'heavy' fantasy, like dragonlance, ect.  which is why i have to agree with beardedtroll.  i loved gaiman's stardust.  it was not the modern fantasy.  it felt more like an old german faery tale.  

blademaster, i highly agree with you.  i am 26 and have found more wonderful stories in young adult than in the 'old-fogies.'  maybe that's because the authors who write for young adults can still remember what it was like to believe in magic, instead of trying to impress people with overly detailed explanations of the system of magic they are trying to impose on us.


----------



## bmroyer

All the Harry Potter books are good, the plot just keeps getting thicker and thicker...15 days till book 6!


----------



## blademasterzzz

The best fantasy books is probably George R. R. Martin's series, A Song of Ice and Fire. 

God, he is awesome. 

Now THERE'S a thick plot.


----------



## Kilgorin

I have yet to meet a fantasy book I haven't liked (give it time) but some that stood out for me include:

The Last Dragonlord - Joanne Bertin

Dragon Prince - Melanie Rawn

Assassin's Apprentice - Robin Hobb

Those are just the first three that came to mind. I'm still expanding my collection, so I'm sure I'll be back to update this eventually.


----------



## Hodge

I've always been partial to Lawrence Watt-Evans and Jeff Grubb, but like blade said, George R. R. Martin's books beat the pants off of anything else.


----------



## ThatWierdGuy

I like George R. R. Martin's "A Song of Fire and Ice", definitely breaks away from the typical Fantasy formula.  I also love how he's not afraid to kill off the main characters, in most books I can usually tell which characters will survive, thus dimishing the suspense, but with Martin you never know!  No one is safe, and makes a much more suspensful and engaging novel.  I just wish he wouldn't take so long to write his books, maybe the web of sub-plots he's created has finally caught up to him.


----------



## Kane

The next one is finished, and will be ocming out soon.  However, he's written so much more than planned that his next book will actually have to be broken into two books, with one focusing on each continent.  I do love the books, but my attention span is only so long.  I can feel it straining already, and just hope I care enough to wait for the next books to be written.


----------



## Hodge

Ugh. I can't stand that he kills off his main characters... Granted, there are enough miraculous escapes and strange twists to keep me from being really afraid. I just hope Jon survives...

You know, his book was originally slated to come out in April of 2003. I was all excited. Then it was delayed until July. Then november. Then April of 2004. Then December. Then May or June. And now November. Dammit!


----------



## Talia_Brie

While you're waiting why don't you all try to get hold of some Steven Erikson (Malazan Books of the Fallen).

They're not easy to get in the US I understand, but they're all brilliant. Maybe not quite as strong as Martin, but almost. Definitely one of the better fantasy authors out there.


----------



## ssj2raider

As much as I know some people will kill me for it, I like the Wheel of Time series.
Haven't read George R.R. Martin but I do have the first book.
Read the first book of Terry Goodkind's series and then stopped halfway through the second one. Can't remember why.
I loved the Coldfire Trilogy by C.S. Friedman (everyone should read it).


----------



## Data Dias

*Wheel of Time series.
Harry Potter series.
A Song of Fire and Ice series. (Arya Stark rocks! 8) ) 
Lord of the Rings.*
And I don't remember anything else... :roll:  :lol:


----------



## Srresturl

I recommend the Ring of Five Dragons by Eric Van Lustbader.


----------



## bobothegoat

Kilgorin said:
			
		

> I have yet to meet a fantasy book I haven't liked (give it time) but some that stood out for me include:
> 
> The Last Dragonlord - Joanne Bertin
> 
> Dragon Prince - Melanie Rawn
> 
> Assassin's Apprentice - Robin Hobb
> 
> Those are just the first three that came to mind. I'm still expanding my collection, so I'm sure I'll be back to update this eventually.



Yet to read a fantasy book you don't like?  Read Eragon then.  Every sane person would hate that book.


----------



## Srresturl

I love Eragon!


----------



## Talia_Brie

Srresturl said:
			
		

> I love Eragon!



On your bike, son. You obviously don't belong in this conversation.

The only reason to recommend Eragon is if you're talking to someone who has never read any fantasy. Because if you read Eragon, you get like five books in one - other people's books.

Eric Van Lustbader's Ring of Five Dragons, and the following books, were pretty good I thought. He's a very talented craftsman to say the least. It's not traditional fantasy, which is also good. It's got dragons, but not traditional dragons. And mostly Science instead of magic (though there is some magic hiding in the background).

I'd recommended them I think.


----------



## bobothegoat

Srresturl said:
			
		

> I love Eragon!


Fine.  Either you're insane, or my statement should be ammended to:  "anyone who is well-read in the fantasy genre and is sane would hate [Eragon]."

Of course, had I wrote that in a prestigous newspaper or something, they'd use that in the book as, "... well-read in the fantasy genre..." or something :roll:


----------



## loudfire

I think the whole "let's bag on people who like Eragon" thing needs to take a chill, it's getting old.

Eragon is a good book because a lot of people like it and are awaiting the sequel.  Just because EVERYONE doesn't like it doesn't mean it's garbage.  Also, I dare someone to find a fantasy book after Tolkien's works that is original in ANY manner.

I think people who call other people names for liking Eragon are hilarious in their jealousy and misunderstanding of this successful author.  Of course, I also find George Bush to be hilarious and I patiently await the day my country has a leader again.

But then, that just goes to show I'm in the minority.


----------



## -Sambo italiano-

Has any one read The Magicians Guild by Trudi Canavan. I just read the first book and enjoyed it throughly.

And Of course I recommend The His Dark Materials Trilogy by Phillip Pullman (and I'm a christian.)


----------



## -Sambo italiano-

Oh and what is Eragon I've never heard of it.

Now I'm wondering wether to stay clear of it or find out if it is really bad.


----------



## bobothegoat

-Sambo italiano- said:
			
		

> Has any one read The Magicians Guild by Trudi Canavan. I just read the first book and enjoyed it throughly.



My sister read it and said it was pretty good, if not somewhat predictable.  I still haven't got around to reading it though, so I can't make a judgement.

I do strongly suggest reading _His Dark Materials_ though, as I've read it once and am reading it again.


----------



## -Sambo italiano-

bobothegoat said:
			
		

> -Sambo italiano- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has any one read The Magicians Guild by Trudi Canavan. I just read the first book and enjoyed it throughly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sister read it and said it was pretty good, if not somewhat predictable.  I still haven't got around to reading it though, so I can't make a judgement.
Click to expand...


Aye it was alittle predictable and for a long time didn't seem to be going anywhere. You have to stick at it a bit, I read several books in between which helped, and it's a little slow after the first three chapters ot so.

It does however set up the next two books well in the final chapter. I made the mistake of reading all of the blurbs before finishing the first so it was spoilt for me a little.


----------



## loudfire

On the advice of someone else, I've begun reading the author David Gemmel.  I'm currently reading "Legend" which is the first in a series called the Drenai Saga.

I'm very much enjoying the writing.  Good storytelling, nice pace and I like how he's developing things - part information, part enticement.  Very readable and comes off quite original, not a rehash of fantasy in general.

Just thought I'd pass that on!


----------



## FollowingShadow

I've been looking for good fantasy for so long and haven't found any. I recently wasted a month's time reading the Wheel of Time series by Robert Jordan. It's great except there's NO MOTHERF***NG CLOSURE!!!

I was extremely pissed having read his 11th book in the series with no end in sight.

I will make it a point to check out all the books mentioned above.

Harry Potter = popular, definitive (but not quite quality) fantasy

His Dark Materials = waaaaaaaay too abstract. Pullman did a great job with the Golden Compass, but after that things just got strange. And there was no closure after his last book, either. Damn.

Here's to hoping there are some good recs in here,
-FS


----------



## Ilyak1986

Harry Potter IMHO is just no thanks.

You have strange kids "playing" with their "wands" and after they try hard enough, they let loose a "spell".

Am I the only one that sees something really WRONG with this?


----------



## Hodge

Yes.


----------



## Pardot Kynes

blademasterzzz said:
			
		

> The best fantasy books is probably George R. R. Martin's series, A Song of Ice and Fire.
> 
> God, he is awesome.
> 
> Now THERE'S a thick plot.



I agree. I wonder if Danearys(sp?) can get the rest of the Dothraki to rally with her? Anyway, I love the series.


----------



## Dephere

Okay here we go...
GEORGE RR MARTIN, I cannot stress that enough. I love his writing.

Sara Douglass is also a pretty good writer and the Wayfarer Redemption is a great series, but at times it seems a bit idealistic. 

Kushiel's Dart is a good book with good writing; however, a bit mature for most people who look for the cheesy fantasy books. As to length I tend to read books in a day so the 800 page book lasted me for two...lol

Rhapsody is also an okay read if you have nothing else to do, very smultzy. The author is Elizabeth Haydon. 

That's 'bout it...oo ya READ GEORGE RR MARTIN


----------



## outbaksean

how about glory road by robert heinlein

now thats a great one


----------



## oskawizzkey

waylander said:
			
		

> Any book from David Gemmell. Best heroic fantasy I have ever read.



Gotta go with waylander on this one. I just started reading the Stones of Power series, and after that I can say I've read all of Gemmell's published works.  He's got another one coming up this September called TROY: Lord of the Silver Bow

If you want some straight and to the point, fast-paced heroic fantasy, then pick up a David Gemmell book - you can't go wrong.

A few of my favorites:

The Legend of Deathwalker (Drenai Saga)
White Wolf (Drenai Saga)
Ravenheart (Rigante Series)

Hell, they're all good...just pick one already!

-Oh Dub


----------



## angelfaith

I love some many fantasy books so i'll only name a few of the best ones the dark materials trilogy. The hobbit lord of the rings harry potter artemis fowl earagon/ernest etc so many fantasy books but these are some of the best.


----------



## bobothegoat

> earagon ... these are some of the best.


If Eragon is amoungst the best books in fantasy, I think I'll move to another genre.  That would only suffice as evidence to fantasy having little redeeming quality


----------



## Unknown

I adore reading Weis & Hickman.
Fantasy has the habit of being rather heavy to read, and sometimes I just like to read something light and something that on the same moment sucks me in entirely. 
The Death Gate Cycle was wonderful. Has anyone read it?
(And if you didn't enjoy it or find it unworthy fantasy, please don't attack me like what happened to the poor Eragon-fans earlier this thread.)

Next to that: fantasy based on legends:
Marion Zimmer Bradley - The mists of Avalon (and the other Avalon-books)
Julliet Marillier - The seven water trilogy

Other stuff:
David B. Coe - Children of Amarid (or something like that)
and many many more ... (I'm just no good in remembering authors nor tittles)
(And Tolkien of course, but that doesn't even have to be said anymore).


----------



## blademasterzzz

> I think the whole "let's bag on people who like Eragon" thing needs to take a chill, it's getting old.
> 
> Eragon is a good book because a lot of people like it and are awaiting the sequel. Just because EVERYONE doesn't like it doesn't mean it's garbage. Also, I dare someone to find a fantasy book after Tolkien's works that is original in ANY manner.
> 
> I think people who call other people names for liking Eragon are hilarious in their* jealousy and misunderstanding of this successful author*



Author: I have a problem with arrogant pricks who sell millions by blatantly stealing intellectual material.

And books don't have to take after Tolkien. But as to those, Eragon is the most rigid and unoriginal.


----------



## Unknown

This is weird.
How can Eragon be so succesfull if everyone I meet online seems to hate it and hardly anyone I meet in real life even knows it exists?
(I live in an anti-fantasy environment ...)

(I love fantasy).


----------



## duende

I, too, was unaware of this "Eragon" book until this thread. 

Glad to see Sara Douglas mentioned here; she doesn't seem to get much recognition.

Anyone read Keith Miller's "The Book Of Flying" yet? I just finished my first read and am starting again. It is brilliantly lyrical, beautifully written and engaging. Leaning a bit toward adult fantasy and deliberately ambiguous as to the time period (as in no overt technology beyond Renaissance-level art and metalwork) but not locked into the need for it either.


----------



## Kane

I'm on book 1 of the wayfarer redemption right now.  It's ok so far, I'm about 250 pages into it.  She commits many style sins, which makes for some difficult reading, at least for me, but the story is kinda cool so far, I reckon.


----------



## Dephere

Just for the record the first book is the worst in the wayfarer series...they get much better.


----------



## Kimahri

Favorites include: 

The Wheel of Time series by Robert Jordan

A Song of Ice and Fire series by George R.R. Martin

The Death Gate series by Margaret Weis and Tracy Hickman

The Sword of Truth series by Terry Goodkind (the first few books are really the best ones)

The Lord of the Rings series by J.R.R. Tolkien

Kimahri


----------



## Talia_Brie

Kane said:
			
		

> I'm on book 1 of the wayfarer redemption right now.  It's ok so far, I'm about 250 pages into it.  She commits many style sins, which makes for some difficult reading, at least for me, but the story is kinda cool so far, I reckon.



Damn, I wish I'd come back before you started that. The Wayfarer Redemption books are not very good. I believe Sara's publisher pushed her to complete a sequel series to the Axis saga.

Kane, skip the rest and instead start the Crucible series. It's alternate European history set around the time of Joan of Arc. And it's these kinds of books that Sara Douglass really wants to write. They're much better. Once you finish them move straight onto the Troy Game books. They're excellent.

I also read David Gemmell (I think someone mentioned Legend). Very very good plot driven fantasy. Very exciting most of the time, with soe sensational heroes (Druss not the least of them).


----------



## Kane

I finished the 3rd Wayfarer book yesterday... I wasn't very impressed.  I won't be continuing onto the 4th book.  They were ok, but I think they could have been done a lot better.  I will look into the ones you suggest though.


----------



## Unknown

You know, I think the problem with fantasy is that there is so many crap published. The really good books get lost in it. People who read less pick up the wrong fantasybooks and then throw it away, forever saying they do not like it while they've read the most cliché-hero-tale there is.

The more fantasy I read, the more I notice that quality in this genre is harder to find. But once you've found some authors you do like, you can go on quite some time (most of them seem to have written more than one serie).

I do love the genre, I do write it too. (But I'm afraid I write the crappy market-spoiling kind of fantasy :wink: )


----------



## Dephere

LOL!
That's okay, because I am afraid I am also one of those market spoiling authors, but you can't stop me from writing damnit.


----------



## jayme

I absolutely love fantasy books.


----------



## etched Chaos

I've been reading the Black MAgician Trilogy by Trudi Canavan as well, I've yet to read the High lord as my Library has it on loan still but they're good books albeit predictable.


----------



## Walker Pierce

Fantasy is my chosen genre. Anything other genre I feel like writing is almost always thrown in as a secondary...so far, at least.

I would recommend RA Salvatore as an author for fantasy readers. If I even began to elaborate on him, I would go into a very, very long desription, so I'll just pass that up, albeit relucantly. 

As a book. Hmmm...several books: The Dark Elf Trilogy by RA Salvatore, Lord of the Rings/The Hobbit by JRR Tolkien, any of Dan Brown's works, The Gunslinger(or any others of the series you haven't read), the Sea of Trolls by Nancy Farmer, and The Soulforge/Brothers in Arms by Margaret Weis.


----------



## VinrAlfakyn

Like just about everyone else on here, I love Lord of the Rings and The Chronicles of Narnia. I also love The Circle of Magic and The Circle Opens by Tamora Pierce. Both of those are quartets, so there's eight good books right there! There's even at least one after those called The Will of the Empress.
If you like King Arthur stuff, The Story of King Arthur and His Knights by Howard Pyle is excellent. He actually made a quartet out of this, the one I mentioned is just the first one.


----------



## kittyjan

blademasterzzz said:
			
		

> Eragon..? Original? What have you been sniffing? :shock:
> 
> To be honest, it's an excellent guide for what things NOT TO DO in terms of plotting and charactering.
> 
> I'm seventeen, I'm determined to prove that 17-year-olds can write fantasy without copying it from different books into one.
> 
> He basically copied things out of Eddings and Tolkien in terms of world and magic. That's why I hate when people think "fantasy has to have elves, dwarfs, and some form of magic". It DOESN'T.
> 
> Actually, when I told my grandfather I was writing fantasy, he asked:
> "Something to do with these pokemon things?"


 
I don't think it matters if the idea is the same. It matters on how they write it.

As for favorite books has anyone heard of 
Gilbert Morris, I like his sci-fi and fantasy books. Though I can't remember the names of them right now.


----------



## Jman4201

New to the forums and thought I'd voice my opinion.  I realy started out on the fantasy road with Eddings first series the Belgariad and just gobbled it up.  Other than that I suppose I like the 'trashy' fantasy stuff like forgotten realms.  I was never able to get into Lord of the Rings.  And this past year I stumbled onto Martins' "Throne of Kings" (I think that's the title of the first book, I'm not near my books so I may be wrong) Very long books that a very engrossing.


----------



## Dephere

George R.R. Martin's first book is called A Game of Thrones, but you were kind of close...lol. Just so you know he is the best fantasy author I have come across. Very in depth, with awesome characters.

Personally I think Tamora Pierce is a waste of money because the books could be finished in about an hour, although they aren't bad.

Recently I just read The Last Renshai, by Zeichart (I think), and it was a pretty good book. Lots of action if that's the type of thing you like, but the story is flimsy at best.


----------



## Jman4201

The Last Rneshai is an awesome book, I really likd that one.  I never remember the titles to the books I read mostly cause my wife likes to make fun of them and I usually start to remember the ones she makes up.


----------



## Dephere

lol, sounds like the majority of my family, who's reading extent is road signs. I think I may be adopted.

Another book I read, which I may have mentioned before, is Wicked by Gregory Maguire. He did an awesome job by making the well known land of Oz into his own. It really made me appreciate the movie, which previously I had despised. It adds a depth that the movie failed to capture, but I guess books tend to be better at that.

Oh, and just so you know I really think it is a travesty if you do not undertake the experience that is Lord of the Rings. I am not a fanatic, like many, but I do think that everperson who reads fantasy should use Lordof the rings to see how we have progressed, or regressed in some cases.


----------



## kellykat60409

i just started reading Marie zimmer Bradly.

the mist of Avalon, which is real good
and Mary Stewart  i read the crystal cave, and just started reading the hollow hills


----------



## Dephere

Yuck, I can't stand her writing...but Mists of Avalon was the best of her books. Even though it could not be called a worthwhile read in my opinion it was the best she wrote.


----------



## ~Ebony~

I'm currently reading Terry Goodkind's Sword Of Truth series, and I'm up to the fifth book, "Soul of the Fire". Yes, as someone mentioned earlier, the first few were the better ones, but the story is just so compelling and the characters so wonderful that I've kept going - and I'll continue till I've read em all.  Anyone else read them? I don't read much Fantasy, but so far this series has been the best I've read. I plan to read more from all the titles that have been mentioned in this thread now.


----------



## Kane

I'm on the second.  After reading the first, I wasn't going to get the second, but the town I moved to has a very small bookstore with little selection.  What I've read so far was alright, but I don't like the way Goodkind uses the characters to go into such lengthy diatribes.  It reminds me of anime, or comic books; how the characters always explain what they are doing, or why their powers are so great, etc.  Also, I don't like the way the romantic leads always have one more reason why they can't be together.  The whole back and forth way of it all is irritating, and just seems like a way to churn out more pages.  Though, I do like the characters, although the dialogue often seems forced and unnatural.


----------



## Hodge

Ugh. I did not like _Wizard's First Rule_. It was pretty cliché, although what turned me off was that STUPID "love conquers all" ending.

Also, that sadomasochism thing and how the guy dealt with it was incredibly bad. 

It was written okay... Nothing special, though. Course, I have a hard time reading any fantasy since getting into George R. R. Martin.


----------



## Talia_Brie

The Sword of Truth series has some nice elements to it. I liked the idea of the Mord Sith, and the Confessors. Additive and Subtractive magic is a bit bleah, and the Priestesses of Light are generic, rather than cliche, though it's a fine line. I also liked some of the characters, Richard, and Zedd are pretty good.

But overall the series just becomes more and more preachy the longer it goes on. The democracy vs communism theme that starts with Life of the Fire, and then really takes hold in Faith of the Fallen is just a little heavy for me, and also a little irrelvant now.

The dialogue if horrible, and the more of it I read the worse it seems.

I don't know, I really got into the first few books, and forced myself to read up to Pillers of Creation, but now I've stopped. 

Jordan is a better writer if you want something long and drawn out, but George Martin rules the genre. Steven Erikson is just brilliant, and Scott Bakker is also pretty good (though it is a little early to tell). They're my top three at the moment.


----------



## ~Ebony~

Okay. Jordan, George Martin, Steve Erikson, Scott Baker...got it  I'll look out for them!

It gets worse after Soul Of The Fire? Damn...

Oh well. I'll keep going.


----------



## Cain

Artemis Fowl, Eragon and Harry Potter ... of course! There are many new suggestions that i will be looking into. Great thread!

Cain


----------



## Raging_Hopeful

Okay so yeah... going back to what some people said about there being SO much trash in fantasy...

I hate fantasy books. They are contrived and boring. They all sound the same (and although I am guilty of writing the same contrived drivel, I am not a published author so yeah...) and the writing always seems tedious and choked with lackluster descriptions and plot lines. I'm probably reading the wrong stuff but the books my cousin INSISTS that I read because they are "the best fantasy books in the realm!" are crap. I think its the Black Jewel series or some such drivel. AND WHY DO THE SERIES TITLES ALL SOUND THE SAME?! I feel bitter.... I guess I'm just jealous because everyone talks about all the fantasy books they love... *cry*

For the record, there ARE some fantasy books I love:
*The Harry Potter series* (okay the writing isn't the BEST stuff in the whole wide world, but it's accessible and quite frankly, I think the characters and plot are original and captivating)
*The Silver Wolf Trilogy-* Alice Borchardt 

Those are the only ones I can remember off the top of my head... but I know there are more. Anyways, any thoughts? Any suggestions? Any blunt objects to weild at my head?


----------



## Brasstwister

Fantasy has been around for ages. From  the 8th century epic Beowulf to King Arthur and that just two old tales with English roots. You can travel to any land and any time and find each culture has fantasy tales. It’s hard to write anything totally original.  It seem so much has been done in every area of writing. There’s a lot of cookie cutter fantasy out there. I am not saying these shallow books don’t serve a function, they do. 

             My wife’s more of a book worm then myself. Anything she can get her hands on she reads. One day a saw her reading a cheep, sappy romance novel. Don’t get me wrong
I don’t have anything ageist them, but  man the pink covers a ultra hunky 15 minute abs guy they have on the cover make me fill ill lol ! I ask her, “why do you read these things, if your missing romance in your life lets talk” she simply told me she like to read light sometimes a good three hour book to just sit back and relax, comfort reading she calls it.


----------



## Dephere

> I hate fantasy books. They are contrived and boring...I'm probably reading the wrong stuff but the books my cousin INSISTS that I read because they are "the best fantasy books in the realm!" are crap. I think its the Black Jewel series or some such drivel.



Hey, just wanted to let you know that there are many freat fantasy books out there, but they seem to be hidden behind the seemingly trashy ones. 

Personally I hated the Black Jewels Trilogy. 

If you are in for a serious read (long and intricate plot line) try [highlight]George R.R. Martin's A Song of Ice and Fire[/highlight] series. Very, very good. His writing really develops his characters. The first book is called [highlight]A Game of Thrones[/highlight], try it out if you're interested. I think you'd like it if you are at all interested in the fantasy genre. It's very political and in depth, definately one of my favorite books. 

I have suggested these books earlier in this thread, but thought I would mention it again.


----------



## defenestrator

Does anyone have any recommendations for good, light-hearted fantasy? I'm thinking something along the lines of R.A. Salvatore, Feist or Eddings. It seems that most fantasy books out there now are very serious and heavy, and it's hard to find something to read that's just plain fun.


----------



## Kane

How is Salvatore, by the way?  I see his many books in the bookstore everytime I'm there, but I've never picked one up.  I'm tempted, but I'm wary about investing time and money into books written about Dungeons and Dragons.  I may be missing out on a whole treasure trove of great reading, but there are many D&D writers out there, and that in itself worries me that some of them might not be that great.


----------



## defenestrator

If you enjoy serious fantasy (ie. high fantasy and the like), I wouldn't recommend Salvatore. His books have a great story, cracking action and plots, but they're not too much in the way of evoking emotions, etc. So, it really depends on the kind of novels you like.


----------



## Ashe

Ok whether you like fantasy or not is up to you I suppose it depends on what you enjoy. But I love the Eragon books. The second one left me wanting more. Also the sword of truth series is cool too but as I said it depends on what you enjoy.


----------



## Kane

No, the sword of Truth series just isn't that good, period.  On one hand, I am interested in the main story line, but on the other hand, I'm continuously annoyed by Goodkind's terrible dialogue and extreme wordiness.


----------



## defenestrator

I didn't get very far with that series. The storyline is so repetitive, it follows the same formula for each book.


----------



## Talia_Brie

Defen: Try David Gemmell. He writes good, plot driven heroic fantasy. Pretty exciting, some solid characters, but not the depth of Martin or Erikson.

Kane: Salvatore created a brillaint character named Drizzt D'Urden. He's a dark elf who has rebelled against the Spider Goddess and now lives above ground. He's got all sorts of cool drak elf powers, but that's all offset by the fact that he can't stand the daylight. In terms of D&D he's like a level 34 Ranger, so he's very capable swordsman etc. He's a great character, but if you don't want to read D&D books, then stay away. Salvatore writes for Forgotten Realms, and as you're aware, he is contractually bound in terms of what content he can produce. He's probably their best writer though, and I think he wrote one of the new Star Wars novelisations (The Phantom Menace I think).


----------



## Hodge

God, a level 34 ranger? Mine's only level 6...

Terry Brooks wrote _The Phantom Menace_. Who, by the way, wrote some very influential and good fantasy back in his day. I wouldn't bother with his newest offerings in the Shannara series, though. The original series is where it's at (although the Heritage of Shannara series was pretty good). His Landover series is also excellent, although it's much more light hearted fantasy.


----------



## Talia_Brie

> God, a level 34 ranger?


 
Something like that. Second Edition rules means he gets to dual wield while casting spells.

*shruggs*


----------



## au contraire

I've only seen one side mention of Robin Hobb so far, and it wasn't related to the series I would really recommend. For great convoluted stuff and characters with more depth you should try the Liveship Trilogy.


----------



## Dephere

I just wanted to let the person know who suggested Steven Erikson that I am enjoying his books, but they can not be compared to George R.R. Martin in my opinion. I do, however, like the system of magic. Something George R.R. Martin does not have.


----------



## Hodge

Well, Martin's world doesn't have enough magic for there to be a system... Save that the blood of royalty is needed for some of the black arts. I don't know why Melisandre is always described as evil... She's only been killing really bad people. Well, except Renly... But one could argue that was done out of need, because he was not a strong leader.


----------



## PaPa

Well, she did want to burn an innocent child to death.  Let's not forget that.

Oh, and she killed the honourable man who was protecting him.


----------



## raedyn_l

Fantasy. Cue my delirious sinking into ethereal worlds when I was eleven or twelve.

*Robin McKinley.* Anything she writes, I find wonderful. Especially Spindle's End and Beauty. She is excellent at twisting old fairy tales into deep, insightful novels.

*Peter S. Beagle.* The man is a genius. The Last Unicorn is the only one I've read, but I'm currently looking for more.

*Diana Wynne Jones*. The Chrestomanci Series and Howl's Moving Castle (although her stuff may be hard to find because it was out of print until just now... *cries*).

*Meredith Ann Pierce.* The Darkangel Trilogy and... oh, there was another series I found but I can't remember the name now. They're gothic fantasy and they are AWESOME. Also out of print. *cries*

*Alice Hoffman*. Green Angel, Ice Queen... they're wonderful reads, go down like a cup of cool water. Her prose is so lovely and sparse, it's almost like poetry. Although you won't find Green Angel at a bookstore, you find it at special book fairs at your school. I recommend it, though.

*Tamora Pierce.* Historical fantasy. Tis AWESOME. Shows an in-depth knowledge of knights and medieval life.

*Garth Nix.* I love his Abhorsen trilogy. He's so detailed it's almost like you could hop on the next ship to the Old Kingdom. Complicated bloodlines, history, and magic... yet it fits so perfectly. And he's a MAN, writing about a FEMALE character. No, SEVERAL female characters! (The unicorn didn't count because she isn't human.)

I won't list Tolkien, JK Rowling, or anyone you were expecting because I'm sure they're here somewhere.

EDIT:  Oh, and *C. S. Lewis*' Chronicles of Narnia!  I almost forgot about him, so if you want something a bit simpler and don't mind the religious undertones you can give it a read.


----------



## Rory

Fantasy is what I do...Almost all I do is either write or read fantasy..so I'll go through a list of my favourite author's...

Raymond E. Feist - easily my favourite author. I love his stuff, great writing, great storylines, Magician is a great book, as is the Serpentwar Saga, and even his new stuff is great, although not nearly as good as his earlier works. 

Steven Erikson - He's coming close to Feist on my list of favourites. His stuff is epic, hugely epic. Complex, lots of characters, great storylines, great characters - I especially like Fiddler, Quick Ben and Anomander Rake - and awesome writing. Great magic system too. Probably by the end of his series, he'll be my favourite author

I read a lot more, but those two authors are my favourites. Other authors I read are Robert Jordan, although his series is getting tedious, Terry Goodkind, same thing, Terry Brooks, I gave up on his stuff after the Heritage of Shannara - didn't want to ruin my thoughts of his work. Trudi Canavan, very enjoyable light reading, Piers Anthony, the king of light fantasy, in my mind. I can read one of his Xanth books in an hour, and be laughing my ass off the whole time. Small, easy, funny, punny, and odd, his Xanth books are awesome. I know I read a lot more, but I'm too lazy to get off my ass and look. I love fantasy.


----------



## jeanne3

Personal favorite:_Support Your Local Wizard_ series

And obviously l love _The Lord of the Rings_ but who doesn't like that even if not that much.


----------



## simon woodhouse

I've just finished The Novice by Trudi Canavan, the second book in her Black Magician trilogy. 

I don't read much fantasy, but someone bought me this series as a present so I felt obliged to have a go. The theme was very Harry Porter, with the main character working her way through magician school. What surprised me though, was the gay subplot; I wasn't expecting that in a book that seemed aimed at teens. I also liked the fact the there weren't any elves or dwarfs or orcs, and there was no journey/quest either. The world was populated entirely by humans and the main thrust of the story took place in the same location.


----------



## FloridaJay

The only truly fantasy books I have read are JRR Tolkein's _The Lord of The Rings_ trilogy.  An excellent way to lose yourself in another world (and much better than the movies).


----------



## CZ

Shadowfall, by James Clemens.  It's the first book in a trilogy. The other two books aren't out yet, but the first novel has a lot of originality and I got quite into the story - about a fallen Shadowknight who deals with certain accusations, and about a world that has the gods very involved with mortals.


----------



## ::Saint::

Well I must say I am surprised and apalled that no one has mentioned my favourite fantasy series of all time - 

*The Deed of Paksenarrion *by Elizabeth Moon.  Its pure gold - great characters (she's not afraid to kill off people either), a very interesting philosophical theme and really great character progression throughout.  I love this series!

Others in my best of list include, but are not limited to:

*The Cold Fire Trilogy* by C.S. Friedman.  Her Sci-Fi novel, *This Alien Shore* is also a winner.

*The Wheel of Time* - yeah it has become a little too drawn out.. and there are just plain too many developed characters to keep track.. and the story has taken an ambling turn for the worst lately.. but I still like it.  

and of course, oldies but goodies *Lord of the Rings*  and *The Chronicles of Narnia*. 

I highly reccomend Paksenarrion though.. the first book is called *Sheepfarmer's Daughter* and the whole series is great.


----------



## pride.in.introspection

George R.R. Martin's Ice of Song and Fire series is the best Fantasy series ever! I also like Sara Douglass's books and Elizabeth Haydon's Symphony of Ages and Lynn Flewelling's trilogies.


----------



## penfeind

i


----------



## Kane

You also don't know how to spell funny... or subtle.


----------



## PianoMaster107

Alright so I am a R.A. Salvatore fan.  Yes he is not the most serious fantasy author out there.  But I love his hummer.  I have read about 13 of salvatores books and I have never spent anymore than lets say two days on them.  I have started one at 6 in the evening and stayed up all night to finish it. And most are about 400 pages.  His most popular books are the Drizzt series starting with the Icewind Dale Trilogy which are forgotten realms books.  But he also has the Demon Awakens trilogy which are a bit more serious and are not of the Forgotten realms.  I highly recommend him to anyone.  His discription of fight scenes is just amazing.


----------



## Kane

Salvatore has a hummer?  That's cool I suppose, but I think an author should be judged on more than what type of vehicle he drives.  Or was that a reference to his fellatio skills?


----------



## PianoMaster107

Im sorry........... TV plus writing is not a good thing to do....see a hummer on tv you write hummer.


----------



## Chucky

Yes I have read Legend by Gemmel years ago - superb book - never read the rest as couldn't figure out the order.  Star Requiem series of books by Adrian Cole are great also.


----------



## Bika

Stephen Erikson's next book is due April 2007... yay!


----------



## Scarecrow

kintaris said:
			
		

> For the love of God would someone read Mortal Engines????? It's my favourite book and major inspiration.


 
Read the whole series and loved it. Best series I ever read. An inspired and original world, swashbuckling adventure and the best descriptive writing I've ever read.


----------



## Fixed

Fantasy is definitely the genre I read the most of and probably the one I like reading the most as well

My favourite writer are George R.R Martin for his characters and plot, Steven Errikson for his epicness and ability to describe an empire and R.A Salvatore for the way he describes the fight scenes, I'm planning on reading some of Robin Hobb's books soon since I heard he's quite a good writer as well

The author's I think as overrated are, sorry to most of you who think he's a genious but, Tolkein
I also dislike Christopher Paolini because I just find his stories boring... and J.K Rowling became bad as soon as she became so famous that movies on Harry came out


----------



## WriteStuff

I love Robert Jordan and Terry Goodkind--both are excellent and their major series should be ending in another year or so.  Then we can go back and reread them all! Yay!

I also like Terry Brooks but his newest books have had generic, static plotlines that were too easy to guess.  The Lord of the Rings is good, Christopher Paolini, etc.


----------



## SpacedOut

Anyone read the R.A. Salvatore books?  These are easily my favorites, I think that I own pretty much every one ever published.  For anyone interested, The Dark Elf Trilogy is probably the best and my favorite.


----------

